# Muzzled



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Grandson visiting this week and is a little....too hyper for the boys. Both the boys are tolerating the muzzle very well. 

When I first put on the muzzle at home on the boys, lots of tiny treats spread around on the floor to get their mind off the muzzle. 

When we go outside to potty or walks, the muzzles come off. Muzzle off when eating. Muzzles off when sleeping at night.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

It is a shame that we can't muzzle the kids or restrain their activity to an expen. I have an adorable niece that needs it. Every visit I am rescuing the animals from her and her shrill squeaky voice. sigh.... Animals are so much easier to train.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

The boys hate being locked up in a room. Scratching the door and whining to get out...They strain and pull at the leash if kept in the same room. 

Both of my boys just can't tolerate real fast actions, like running from small children (Less than 5 years old). The boys did not grow up with little ones in the house and they are not around fast acting, loud, running children. So.....I have to do what I have to do. This way (being muzzled) the boys are with me and the family and not locked up. 

The little one went to sleep at 8:30pm, so the boys are free from the muzzle.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

There is nothing wrong or shameful about needing to muzzle a dog in certain situations. I bought a muzzle for my dog even though he is not mouthy or nippy, just so that he can get used to it in case we ever need it (at the vet's or whatever). As long as it is physically comfortable for the dog (and i mean, it doesn't hurt them) then it is better, for both the kids and the dog, than having somebody bitten. i am sure your dogs will be fine, and much happier than being locked up the entire time!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I see nothing wrong with a muzzle when needed and my dogs are comfortable with them, just in case. I have started noticing many people at my vets with pit bulls that are muzzled in the waiting room, I ask one woman as her dog seemed well behaved, she said her insurance company requires that she muzzle him in public and that was fine with her, also she had noticed that people are careful around the dog the minute they see the muzzle, that was not the case before.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

The muzzle appears very comfortable. They are made out of soft canvas. They come in all sizes. Once you get the fit right, they are easy to take on or off...just like a collar.

I hate having to apply the muzzle, but the boys are so much happier they are with me and not locked up.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HavaneseSoon said:


> The muzzle appears very comfortable. They are made out of soft canvas. They come in all sizes. Once you get the fit right, they are easy to take on or off...just like a collar.
> 
> I hate having to apply the muzzle, but the boys are so much happier they are with me and not locked up.


Linda, I think you are to be commended for coming up with a solution that allows you to visit with your family, keep the boys relatively happy, and PREVENTS any possible problems. No one wants their dog to nip a small child, no matter how much the child deserves it!:biggrin1:


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

It is a responsible compromize to make everyone as comfortable and safe as possible. There are muzzles that are designed to allow the dog to pant also. A responsible owner realizes that their dog is still an animal and not a person (not "my dog would never bite anyone"). As a groomer I know first hand that even a small dog can cause serious damage, even a chihuahua bite can potentially cause an infection by breaking skin. I saw first hand a Shih Tzu bite a groomer in the face (groomer was being calm, just going to groom the head). The shih tzu sliced the girl's face wide open and she needed reconstructive plastic surgery to put her face back together. Obviously not saying that something like that will happen, but there is always a small chance of something happening, especially with young kids around. 

I also have certain rules that I teach my kids for how to treat the dog (like don't sit on her, don't corner her, and don't touch her when she is eating, that's a good way to get bit by a dog).


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Right on Atsilver. Linda, if your dogs are comfortable with them on already try not to create an association with anything unpleasant. If they are uncomfortable with little children , don't put them on just before the kids come . Do it fifteen minutes at least prior. The muzzle should always be associated with good things when you put it on. Do practice and condition this on a regular basis. Feed dinner by hand through it once in a while. It's always good to be cautious if you are uncertain,. Do try to use these visits to condition the dogs to children. Lots of classical conditioning. You've seen my articles. Good stuff, it's always better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I know muzzling is a sensitive subject, but you have got to do to keep the little ones safe. Thanks for all the support. As long as the boys are not upset with the muzzle, I am good. 

Dave, are there any articles on muzzles? 

It is the loud excitement along with the running that sets Jack off. It is like he goes into a fast protective mode with a quick lunge and growls. 

I am so thankful that grandson is not terrified of the boys, but he is very cautious, he is 4 years old. He must be reminded not to run, to walk with a purpose (not slow and starring down at the boys, and looking very afraid), he knows how to say "get down" when the boys try to jump up on the chair with him. And...the boys are responding very well to the commands. 

We have already had several cautious moments and I am so glad the muzzles were on. 

The muzzle is nothing like you expect, it has a mesh type mouth piece. It is not tight fitting on the mouth, it appears comfortable.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Here's a good video , more on desensitizing to the muzzle but still interesting. http://ahimsadogtraining.com/blog/2010/07/05/muzzle-training/ and here's another on classical conditioning http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/classical-conditioning


----------

